# Creative inspire 5.1 digital 5700 for equivalent receiver/amp?



## shreeux (Jun 10, 2013)

I had creative inspire 5.1 digital 5700 receiver/amp with speakers.few months back receiver/amp IC was busted due high voltage. Service people said we have no IC due model was stopped.
For remaining speaker sets i need exact or equivalent or alternative receiver/amp only...Please suggest best receiver/amp any company with model no..below Rs.25,000/-
Also suggest your opinion..

Specification link below:
Inspire Digital 5700 5.1 Speaker System - Incredible audio experience in home entertainment

Manual below:
Creative Inspire Digital 5700 Guide (Page 13 of 21)


----------



## baiju (Jun 10, 2013)

You want an amp for the 5 speakers only? Then get an avr like yamaha 373 or denon 1315. They should be around 25-28K. LAst year models Denon 1312 or Yamaha 371 are around 20-22K. These has lots of connectivity options.

You want an amp for the 5 speakers only? Then get an avr like yamaha 373 or denon 1315. They should be around 25-28K. LAst year models Denon 1312 or Yamaha 371 are around 20-22K. These has lots of connectivity options.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2013)

baiju said:


> You want an amp for the 5 speakers only? Then get an avr like yamaha 373 or denon 1315. They should be around 25-28K. LAst year models Denon 1312 or Yamaha 371 are around 20-22K. These has lots of connectivity options.
> 
> You want an amp for the 5 speakers only? Then get an avr like yamaha 373 or denon 1315. They should be around 25-28K. LAst year models Denon 1312 or Yamaha 371 are around 20-22K. These has lots of connectivity options.



Did you read speaker specification it will match with above said AVR ?


----------



## baiju (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't read the speaker manuals. Both denon and yamaha will support 6 ohm speakers and above. Even if the speakers don't have much power capability (which is meager 7W only as per spec), you can set the maximum volume in avr so as not to exceed safe limit. For your info I ran my Denon 1612 with cheapo John Barrel speakers without any problem before buying proper speakers.


----------



## navinbob (Jul 5, 2013)

where to buy yamaha 373 is this buy from ebay. but in ebay seller said condition in (new other) what is mean?


----------

